# Another Diy Alternative To Bottle Tree For Drying



## attackandvine (1/10/08)

Saw this post from a while back which shows a few different DIY alternatives to a bottle tree.

Here's my version




I'm lucky to have a brew room that has lot of storage space, so knocked these up on the top of the MDF shelving.
Cost about $5 in timber.
With a few of these, I can stack about 42 longnecks, sweet.


----------



## Carbonator (1/10/08)

Don't know if this has been mentioned before, but, I used to have Dexion style shelving in my brew room. It had the angle corner pieces with holes every 2" from top to bottom. It saved heaps of space.

I used coat hangers to make upside-down bottle holders with about 10 Grolsch bottles from top to bottom.

Each holder had 2 loops, 1 small for the neck and the other bigger for the base, at top.

I'm guessing some long upright timber, like pine could be used with wire on both sides, up against a wall.


----------



## attackandvine (1/10/08)

Nice idea, looks like it'd take a while to rig up though? So much twistie, twistie.

wood & screws as above was real quick. Had 40+ capacity sorted in about 15-20 mins with a drill and dot punch.


----------



## attackandvine (1/10/08)

Originally intended to use clamps, so they could be removable, but the cheap-o plastic grip-clamps ($1 each from Bunnings) weren't strong enough, snapping under the tension.


----------



## Muggus (1/10/08)

I've heard that an old (or new) screen door works a treat, and you can fit a shitload of bottles in there.


----------



## Carbonator (1/10/08)

attackandvine said:


> Nice idea, looks like it'd take a while to rig up though? So much twistie, twistie.



The coat hanger wire rig wont take long for initial setup, as long as the shelving is already there.

I used a bottle for shaping the wire, about 10 seconds each, then both ends through holes in corner angles, using 2 bottles to get spacing correct.

If you haven't got shelves, the pine would be OK, but needs fixing or support and holes drilled for wire.


----------



## staggalee (2/10/08)

Muggus said:


> I've heard that an old (or new) screen door works a treat, and you can fit a shitload of bottles in there.



And you heard right. A piece of Amplimesh 750 by 550 mill. holds 35 tallies. Pick a piece up at your recycler for a couple of dollars, too easy.

staggalee.


----------



## white.grant (2/10/08)

My fermentation freezer had basket type shelves with a handy sized grid, I made a mobile drying rack with some electrician's tape and a trolley I had lying around. It also double as my mash stand. The good thing about the freezer basket is that its plastic coated so is gentle on the bottles. Capacity is about 18 bottles per basket. 

I'd be worried about sticking a bottle down on a nail in case of damaging the bottle.




cheers

grant


----------



## joshuahardie (2/10/08)

Looks like you have a got a mini there grant....

Cooper or Cooper S.

Sweet car.


----------



## Doogiechap (2/10/08)

Old dishwasher racks work a treat as well


----------



## white.grant (2/10/08)

joshuahardie said:


> Looks like you have a got a mini there grant....
> 
> Cooper or Cooper S.
> 
> Sweet car.




It's a Cooper. Great fun. Only wish I got to drive it more


----------



## Cube (2/10/08)

I've made one out of an old ironing board. Tons of holes for the bottles in the board itself, and it folds up out of the way!! Minta. I have a sheet of perspex to replace the wood now for it. Even better. The folding and folding out base/legs is just fantastic.


----------



## joshuahardie (2/10/08)

Grantw said:


> It's a Cooper. Great fun. Only wish I got to drive it more



Cool, 
I used to have a '02 Cooper S, in British Racing Green, with a white roof..... loved it.

So much fun to drive.


----------



## Cocko (2/10/08)

I got these racks from bunning's... 7 bux each from memory!







Its good because you don't have to be to anal about sanitising because nothing goes into the bottle!


----------



## Carbonator (2/10/08)

Cocko said:


> I got these racks from bunning's... 7 bux each from memory!
> 
> View attachment 21555



I'm thinking "space saving" here, - you could rig that table frame (4 square racks in a frame) on hinges against a wall with jack chain from the top, so it swings up when not in use!


----------



## staggalee (2/10/08)

Carbonator said:


> I'm thinking "space saving" here, - you could rig that table frame (4 square racks in a frame) on hinges against a wall with jack chain from the top, so it swings up when not in use!



and if you had a square of Amplimesh like I have you could just hang it off a nail in the wall when it`s not in use  

staggalee.


----------



## Carbonator (2/10/08)

staggalee said:


> and if you had a square of Amplimesh like I have you could just hang it off a nail in the wall when it`s not in use
> 
> staggalee.



Nails and legs or hinges and jack chain. Whats better?

You gotta keep the mesh off the floor!


----------



## the_yobbo (3/6/10)

Was googling ideas on a DIY drying rack and found this thread. 

I've got a small section of screen door/amplimesh leaning up against my brew fridge at the moment, and now I've discovered a use for it. 

Cheers 

(deliberate thread bump to inspire others)


----------



## Wolfy (3/6/10)

Plastic bread crate/tray works fine for me (the trays bread is delivered to supermarkets on).


----------



## KoNG (3/6/10)

Same as Wolfy.....
one of these puppies inverted on a clean towel.
too easy




now i don't even bother drying (when i bottle), i just shake out as much iodophor sol'n as possible and fill a swing top.

Edit: actually its not like the one in the pic, it needs to be the diamond shaped hole pattern.


----------



## Wolfy (3/6/10)

KoNG said:


> Edit: actually its not like the one in the pic, it needs to be the diamond shaped hole pattern.


Yep, like this:


----------

